# Look 585....Happy Birthday!!!



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Well, it's finally here, my Look 585 (XL, Team Color White) with the following:
1. Dura-Ace Group
2. Fulcrum Racing 3's (black) w/ Continental 4000's
3. FSA K-Wing bar, K-Force stem and SB25 seatpost
4. Fizik Aliante saddle (white)
5. Look Keo Carbon Pedals

The 585 set the benchmark for me vs. Orbea Orca, Specialized S-Works Roubaix and Cannondale Six13. Photos to follow shortly, this thing looks like a "beast" and is screaming to go  ,


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Here are a few photos....*

Enjoy the photos


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice bike man, we're practically twins! I'm riding a white 585 with Fulcrum 3's too. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Fulcrum 3's*

How do you like the Fulcrums? I picked them up cheap off of E-Bay to be my everyday wheels. Trying to decide on Rolf Vigor's, Topolino AC29's or a Carbon Clincher wheelset? Any thoughts?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I have no complaints so far with the Fulcrums. They feel plenty stiff for me (only 150lbs) and seem to ride nice. I haven't had a chance to ride a whole lot of other wheels, so I couldn't really help you as far as that goes. Maybe someone else on the boards has more experience with the models you mentioned and could help out. 

*[email protected]*


----------

